# The Red Guitar Thread



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see some action on Blue guitars, which I like. But what about red guitars? Past or present


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Red is good. Especially Candy Apple...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

lol...

I'm in...I like red alot too.

































































These are gone...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Gone too






































This is Guitars Canada so red is right!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

They're known as "Pinkbursts", but in person, they are really more red than pink....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

My favorite red of all is "fiesta red".the cyclone's red what ever it is...You tell me,i dont like








Frank


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

like those too....currently none in stock....that's me 15 years or so ago at the rehearsal space at Broadview and Danforth (anyone remember the name??)...My first strat that i had for many moons...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

grumpyoldman said:


> They're known as "Pinkbursts", but in person, they are really more red than pink....
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


I've always liked those Albert Lee's. They look like what might happen if a Strat and an Explorer had a bastard child.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I've always liked those Albert Lee's. They look like what might happen if a Strat and an Explorer had a bastard child.


Or what a guitar designed by George Jetson may look like - I've heard that several times. Odd looking but nicely balanced

I will have to dig out my other red goodies and post some pics...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Red is hot stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some sweet looking guitars here


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I see some action on Blue guitars, which I like. But what about red guitars? Past or present


Nice guitar. It looks like it has been played a bit. I like hollow body guitars the best and gold hardware so that is sweet.

And the Bigsby arm? Are you not a fan?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Nice guitar. It looks like it has been played a bit. I like hollow body guitars the best and gold hardware so that is sweet.
> 
> And the Bigsby arm? Are you not a fan?


She is about 44 years old so lots of play on it. The arm was lost along the way. I have a replacement for it now


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Anderson Hollow T Classic, my main squeeze for 14 years.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm in. Here's my PRS CE.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not mine, but I know the owner--I don't have any red guitars--although my Mustang has red in the sunburst
This is a Samick Mini Malibu--the smallest guitar in this thread


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

No "red" guitars but I'll post these anyway

Candy Cola









Heritage Cherry









Cherry Sunburst









Does case fuzz count??? How about sides and back...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hey, someone else posted an orange one, so i'm doin it too! hahaha:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Here's mine,


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Still have the PRS, sold the Godin bass.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Another CE24.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamer USA P90 Special with JS Moore P90s


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bass 









But I wanna own that red 335.. *ANY* 335....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> She is about 44 years old so lots of play on it. The arm was lost along the way. I have a replacement for it now


Wow! Not bad for 44 years old.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> Red is hot stuff.


Nice guitar! Not only do I like red guitars but I think 3 pickups is the way to go for tone control.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

My 1973 Burgundyglo Ric 4001 (stolen)









My 1967-8 Raven T2-B Teardrop bass









Recently sold Schecter Elite 5 in Cherry Red









TD


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Red Gretschs' (Gretchii ?)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i always tell my girlfriend: "red guitars sound better!"


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i always tell my girlfriend: "red guitars sound better!"


LOL. My wife agrees.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have to say, there is some gorgeous instruments in this thread.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This one's for fun:


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a little late to this party, but here's mine:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Fashionably late!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i try not to have two guitars in any colour...this is an old picture, but i still have it...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

corailz said:


> Here's mine,


"baby...its cold outside..."
come on over...i'll keep'r warm!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Always like to show a few pics of my red one:



















-Mikey


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

CS R-FBIII - Ember Red:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Heritage Cherry


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guess I can join now


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

how does one post pictures when I click on insert image, the textbox only accepts an html address...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Best way is to join photobucket (it's free) and then just link them to here. You can't upload directly from your computer.



2N1305 said:


> how does one post pictures when I click on insert image, the textbox only accepts an html address...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one of mine. Ibanez Artstar AS120. Red with gold hardware.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

One for the rouge









ASAT Jr. Hollow mahogany body, mahogany neck, ebony fingerboard, very light.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's an old one that I let go... sad but true.


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's my red










ES-339


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice, I thought it was a 335.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

OK, I have a candy red metallic Ibanez, but because the image loading is so tricky, I can't post it. You have to believe me.
Thanks.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Try uploading the picture to photobucket, and copying/pasing there "" link! That's how I always do it!

[quote="Misterock, post: 348795"]OK, I have a candy red metallic Ibanez, but because the image loading is so tricky, I can't post it. You have to believe me.
Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I just picked up this red Oscar Schmidt OE30 Delta King Cherry Hollowbody a couple days ago on eBay ($149.95). It's in great shape. I wanted one like this to modify. When I'm done it will have gold hardware, including a god bigsby, a single coil or perhaps a lipstick pickup in the center and a new wide neck from Warmoth. Here it is stock.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Misterock said:


> OK, I have a candy red metallic Ibanez, but because the image loading is so tricky, I can't post it. You have to believe me.
> Thanks.


http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/Misterock/?action=view&current=IMG_1959.jpg


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here you go Mr. Rock


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Thank you Mr Dave. I have another one, but..hmmm, I don't know, could be considered "red" ?
http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/Misterock/?action=view&current=IMG_1953.jpg


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Red is hot, my starfire


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Misterock said:


>


Nice! I messed with the image descriptors because you used a few too many tidbits of info, so the image file never appeared. You should be able to see it here now.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

yes Alex, I guess so....
Nice stuff you guys have here.....


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my 1982 Ibanez Blazer...


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

maaan, I know those - amazing neck feel.
Same deal like roadstar.
sweet golden hardware.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

What if you've taken half of the red finish off?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Misterock said:


> Thank you Mr Dave. I have another one, but..hmmm, I don't know, could be considered "red" ?
> http://s1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb383/Misterock/?action=view&current=IMG_1953.jpg


Got it for you back with the other one, definitely red, LOL.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Misterock said:


> Thank you Mr Dave. I have another one, but..hmmm, I don't know, could be considered "red" ?


I think you are not quite pasting the right info from photobucket. You should just copy the basic link info to the photo which is in the selections you can choose from as "direct link". Then all you have to do is hit the little "image" button located in the 'reply' window between the cartoon of the envelope and the filmstrip. The actual link should look like this (in the littlepop-up window - without the spaces I put in here in the example) "[ IMG ] http: //s1203. photobucket . com/ albums / bb383 / Misterock / IMG_ 1953 . jpg [/ IMG ]"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All I do from photobucket is hit the bottom selection under your image which is "image code". Once you hit that photobucket will say "copied" and then just past that directly into your thread. You don't have to dick around with the "insert image" button at all. I'm really lazy


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, here goes, a couple of red guitars for the list:

















Hope this worked!

Regards


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Always happy to show my red ES-335 Dot from the Memphis Custom Shop.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's another one that got away. Originally got this from Milkman, I don't know if you remember it:


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

My Fiesta "Red" Nash. Has been my fave for a few years now. Yeah, it does look pinkish but I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

A few of the red ones I've had.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve had this one for a couple of years now, haven`t been able to find out what model it is nor have I been able to find another like it. Has 2 dummy tone pots though in the middle position I think they kick in...kind of weird...when I was in the shop we took the control plate off and I said...hey...the pots aren`t connected, it`s damaged and I got $50.00 off...but then at home I noticed it was wired that way. Ebony fret board, Duncan Alnico Pro II p`ups, compound neck...starts as a soft V and rounds out as you go up the neck. Odd pickguard, and I haven`t found another Fernandes with the neck set that way. I love this guitar, one of my best three for sure. Like the black hard ware too, nice touch...I think it was custom made but can`t prove it, no paper work in the original hard case pocket. The neck has a matte finish but the body is gloss, they did a great job when they painted it, the edges are very sharp.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

from the look of the finish, it appears to be mahogany, it`s heavy but thinner than a Gibson LP...two piece top, one piece back. Can`t tell how thick the cap is. Frets look like stainless steel to me. Feels like a quality guitar, wish I could get some info from the company but they say not to ask about used guitars at their site. Anybody know of a Fernandes forum?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

does clown burst count as red? This is my Fujigen made BATT-20 made with the Timeless Timber maple top, Honduras mahogany back, abalone inlays, Jacaranda rosewood fretboard. Top end guitar when it was made...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a guitar somebody had made for them...I got it used...it`s a Momose Hamiltone clone...who ever ordered it had it made with the best materials available, it is one great guitar.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's some redness I've owned....
Red guitars are louder you know.


2 x 1961 Sg/LP's in that classic cherry



















Red amps...


















red cab....











red guitars....


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Still own this one....











More redness......


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

This one is redish










Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

1993 Yamaha weddington Custom and a 1984 Fender elite flame with krahler.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mr. faracaster, what is the make and model of this instrument?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> mr. faracaster, what is the make and model of this instrument?



Oh Mr. Cheezyridr.......that my friend is a KILLER guitar. It's a Baker Robben Ford model. Spruce top, heavily chambered Ash body, maple neck, ebony board.
An absolute joy to play and hear.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

> Oh Mr. Cheezyridr.......that my friend is a KILLER guitar. It's a Baker Robben Ford model. Spruce top, heavily chambered Ash body, maple neck, ebony board.
> An absolute joy to play and hear


IF you look back at the Fender elite flame, model i have, it was the first Robiin Ford models too be produced in Japan around 1984.. i think they made them for 3 yrs. They where called Master series Guitars.
http://masterseriesguitars.com/

Then they started making them at the fender custom shop, yours is pretty sweet.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

http://masterseriesguitars.com/Timeline.html


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Master Series Fender Ultra/Esprit/Flame – 80'S Vintage Fender Flame Standard Precursor of the Double Cutaway Robben Ford Model Production of the Master Series began in FIRST 80'S. This is one of the first guitars off the assembly line of this new Master Series. At first glance this guitar looks like anything but a Fender, but those familiar with Robben Ford’s music will recognize it immediately. Early on Robben used these guitars before Fender started producing it as the Robben Ford Signature Model and later on a Baker version continued. These are becoming harder to find and make great guitars for blues or jazz. 



http://www.hendrixguitars.com/Fe788.htm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This thread made Guitar Squid's Hot Threads list--just in case you wanted to know.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

don`t have one of the FJ models but do remember seeing a red one hanging on the wall of the local Rock Inn about 1995 or so which fits with what I read on the site in the link provided above, if I came across a used one in this city I`d certainly be interested if the price was right but my Ornettes has pretty much cured me of the double cut away need.
There are a couple of pics of some MIJ RF models in my Japan Vintage book vol. 4, in the reader`s gallery, and they list the retail price of 138,000, no year for the one pictured with the price though. They have two shown, one is the FS-RF, the other is the ES-RF...but the latter had some mods done to it. They seem to have a locking bridge but no locking nut. Looking at vol. 3 of the series of books they show 6 models...3 in the Flame series and 3 in the Esprit series, the page of the catalog they show is dated 1984 and they list it as coming from the Twang 6 catalog.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

never heard of guitar squid before...not sure what the point of it is.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The Robbin ford RF models, custom shops models sell for around 4 to 5 grand, depending on color and condition. The Master series Fender i have normally did not come with a krahler, some where brought back too Fender and installed there. Nobody has a number.. Also the Candy red burst color was an option, for this guitar.And the most rare master series guitar is the ultra frosted PINK , i know a collector that has over 20 of these guitars and even he has never seen one. I have the original sales book that shows all the master series guitars, and it shows the frosted pink, so it was available too buy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> never heard of guitar squid before...not sure what the point of it is.


http://www.guitarsquid.com/


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

so the point is...guitar links from around the world...Okie Dokie.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> so the point is...guitar links from around the world...Okie Dokie.


Yup.
That's what it was.


----------

